# [GAME/FREE] Defense of Egypt



## First (Aug 4, 2015)

*Google Play:*
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.first.defenseofegypt

A game of the genre "Tower Defense" ( TD ) in the setting of ancient Egypt.
Colorful graphics, exciting pilot, interesting gameplay!
Build powerful weapons, plan protection strategies.
Great battles with a huge number of units on every level.
Many tactics, different levels of difficulty of passing.
Unique sysmet of improvement of guns and spells.
Epic Battle of Egypt and Rome will not leave you indifferent.
Thin calculation, quick response and assistance of the Egyptian Gods allow you to defend the independence of Egypt, managed by the beautiful Cleopatra.









*Features:*
* Non-linear storyline!
* More than 60 levels, several difficulty levels
* The setting of ancient Egypt
* 16 types of enemies
* 6 types of fighting weapons with a variety of system upgrades
* 5 types of established gears for influencing the characteristics of combat vehicles, with an option to improve them
* Exciting quests
* Ability to personally intervene in the fighting, using grenades, Tribolos, lightnings, fire, frost.
* English, French, German and Russian languages.
*Video:*


----------

